# Motivation For Fitness



## 18G (Sep 28, 2010)

I could watch her exercise for hours and hours...  definitely the best exercise video series 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwrUeFiBeVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 46Young (Sep 30, 2010)

That was hawwwt!

I can actually believe that the model does those type of circuits in her training to get that type of body. Usually the aerobics instructors, and the models for the various exercise gadgets and DVD's get their physique by other means. Really, females should get off the ellipticals, stepmills, and stairmasters, put away the pink 5 lb dumbbells, and do that kind of training. Include some heavy powerlifting and olympic weightlifting variants, and they'll get much better results.


----------



## EMS49393 (Oct 1, 2010)

46Young said:


> That was hawwwt!
> 
> I can actually believe that the model does those type of circuits in her training to get that type of body. Usually the aerobics instructors, and the models for the various exercise gadgets and DVD's get their physique by other means. Really, females should get off the ellipticals, stepmills, and stairmasters, put away the pink 5 lb dumbbells, and do that kind of training. Include some heavy powerlifting and olympic weightlifting variants, and they'll get much better results.



I've gotten great results from the elliptical for cardio training and fat burning. And I don't have little pink dumbells, I use the big boy free weights and circuits at the gym.  I don't personally think a female workout should differ much from a males with the exception of perhaps how much weight they can stand tor train with.


----------



## EMTRyan88 (Dec 18, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> I've gotten great results from the elliptical for cardio training and fat burning. And I don't have little pink dumbells, I use the big boy free weights and circuits at the gym.  I don't personally think a female workout should differ much from a males with the exception of perhaps how much weight they can stand tor train with.



I agree with you. This workout looks pretty intense and tiring too. Great for building stamina as well. One of the most important things she was doing though was her timing in breathing.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 18, 2010)

<-----CrossFitter 

I dislike how disproportional she is because it makes it really obvious her boobs were bought.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 18, 2010)

I just want her to get some pants that go all the way up.  

Seriously, though, I saw this when it was originally posted and now I can do those flipping pushups even where people can see me.


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey now nothing wrong with ellipticals.... especially when your knees are ****ed up like mine and your physical therapist recommends using one. 

Although I agree many women have an unjustified fear of serious weight-lifting (yeah... cause doing squats and snatches will turn you into the Hulk)... with the state of our waistlines we should be happy with people doing as much as picking up pink 5-lb dumbbells and doing a few rounds on the Stairmaster.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 18, 2010)

At my old gym whenever I saw girls with the pink 2.5lb dumb bells I wanted to tell them that their freaking purse probably weighs more.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 18, 2010)

Aidey said:


> At my old gym whenever I saw girls with the pink 2.5lb dumb bells I wanted to tell them that their freaking purse probably weighs more.



I will say that with completely proper form when my trainer is standing over me that the 8 lb dumb bells kick my triceps' butt.  But that's only when they're completely isolated.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah....these girls were all doing bicep curls and whatnot.


----------



## mc400 (Dec 19, 2010)

This is a former porn chick sussana spears.


----------



## KCS911 (Jan 3, 2011)

haha Any real girl that works out knows it sucks to work out in pig tails....nothing like hair smacking you in the eye.lol Stings. Also hard to keep a belly button ring and work out like that....painful when it snags on something.Been there alot.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Jan 12, 2011)

I just drink this and....just need to work out.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LSalander (Feb 15, 2011)

My boyfriend was in the other room while I was watching this and thought I was watching porn.  He's all disappointed now, but for some reason feels 'motivated' to work out


----------



## 46Young (Feb 15, 2011)

Speaking of motivation, I came across these videos from Catalyst Athletics:

http://www.youtube.com/user/CatalystAthletics#p/u/1/HB61lipEqwk
The blonde in the beginning of the video isn't too far behind me in strength. The blues are 44#, the yellows are 33#, and the greens are 22#. That's 198# she's front squatting and jerking to start with!

http://www.youtube.com/user/CatalystAthletics#p/u/3/D5dVOVx50k0

http://www.youtube.com/user/CatalystAthletics#p/u/6/SNiPNrR7smI
That's about 147# or so she's snatching at the start. I find women that look like women and not men, throwing around iron like that to be sexy. The lady in the OP's video is hot, but I much prefer the look in the videos I posted. Also, the guy doing a C&J from 3:30 to 3:45 motivates me as well, how he dug deep and got the lift.

These females are throwing around some serious weight, and it's important to notice that they don't look like men! The olympic lifting, the front squats, OH squats, and such are what get the crossfit women their bangin' bodies! You can lift heavy and not look like a 250# gorilla. These videos are proof positive. Forget all that bosu ball, pilates, etc. If you do this type of training, think about how effective you'll be at lifting pts, stretchers, the stair chair, etc. Don't believe me, take a 45 lb barbell and do some front squats. Feel how your midsection fires for stability. Take a 45lb barbell, or even a broomstick, and try an overhead squat. These girls are snatching between 110# to over 165#. That's more than most men can do. I wish more of the female FF/EMT's where I work would train like this.

Just to further prove the point that you can lift heavy and not look like a muscular male, here's a video of elite female olympic weightlifters: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRkfaG38t7Y


----------



## CoffeeInThatNebula (Feb 23, 2011)

*sigh* Still not motivated...although I am extremely distracted by the pair of talking, levitating chesticles.


----------



## beandip4all (Feb 23, 2011)

46Young said:


> Speaking of motivation, I came across these videos from Catalyst Athletics:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/CatalystAthletics#p/u/1/HB61lipEqwk
> 
> ...



sorry, bad form!! look at those knees wobbling... and elbows aren't high enough for my tastes.   she gun git hurt!

signed, 
your friendly female powerlifting emt


----------



## 46Young (Feb 23, 2011)

beandip4all said:


> sorry, bad form!! look at those knees wobbling... and elbows aren't high enough for my tastes.   she gun git hurt!
> 
> signed,
> your friendly female powerlifting emt



Yeah, the blonde girl wasn't going very deep as the fornt squats got heav, and her knees were tracking inward. Good catch! She's still stronger than most of the female FF's at my dept, though.


----------

